# Trails um Nittenau



## andi7 (13. Juli 2017)

Servus. Ich komm aus Nittenau und bin auf der Suche nach "den" Trails in meiner Gegend. Bin noch Anfänger und suche teilweise vergeblich in der Umgebung. Vllt hat jemand zwei, drei oder mehr interessante Tipps? 

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus. 
VG Andi


----------



## Neo_78 (17. Juli 2017)

Hi Andi,

komm doch mal zu unserem Treffpunkt am Samstag um 13.30Uhr am Marktplatz in Nittenau.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philippk1987 (20. Mai 2020)

Servus, ich komme NICHT aus Nittenau, bin aber wohl am WE dort und hab das Bike dabei  habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für mich? 

Danke und Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## EL_Rey (26. Mai 2020)

Trailforks

da haste alles drin


----------

